# hello all



## corazon_gayatri (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi everyone. Let me introduce my self. Im gayatri im currently studying political science. Im newbie in this site. Im open minded and enthusiastic person. Hope we can get a long together in this forum. Thanks


----------



## Swapav (Feb 4, 2014)

corazon_gayatri said:


> Hi everyone. Let me introduce my self. Im gayatri im currently studying political science. Im newbie in this site. Im open minded and enthusiastic person. Hope we can get a long together in this forum. Thanks


Hi how are you doing? How's life in Jakarta


----------



## jennijen (Feb 19, 2015)

corazon_gayatri said:


> Hi everyone. Let me introduce my self. Im gayatri im currently studying political science. Im newbie in this site. Im open minded and enthusiastic person. Hope we can get a long together in this forum. Thanks


Hi. Nice to meet you. Are you newbie? Contact me please


----------

